# D:\ is not accessible. The file or directory is corrupted and unreadable.



## ttadast (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, my operating system is Microsoft Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) and I have problem with my secondary Hard Drive. I have 2 Hard Drives:

1) Maxtor 6E040L0 (80h) 38.29 GB - Local Disk (C,
2) Hitachi HDT725050VLAT80 (81h) 465.8 GB - Local Disk (D.

In Local Disk (C are my Operating system and all my programs, in my Local Disk (D are all our family's very important data that I don\t want to be deleted. Few weeks later I was using computer as always: listening music, playing games, using internet and other... BUT when I turned computer next day, I cannot enter to my Local Disk (D. When I'm trying to enter Local Disk (D a message popups: D:\ is not accessible. The file or directory is corrupted and unreadable. I tryed to do Local Disk (D Check, bet when I push on start button to start check, the check window just disappears and nothing happens, I tried to Defragment the Disk, but in Defragmenting window is only Local Disc (C and another one thing: When I turning the Local Disc's (D properties, it shows: Type: Local Disc, File system: RAW, Used space: 0 bytes, Free space: 0 bytes, Capasity: 0 bytes and that's all... I attached some pictures to see everythink by yourself people. I need to ged my important information back. Please someone help me with this.


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

Probably MBR or partition table is corrupt. Is the drive spinning? Is it making any noises? If no noise and is spinning start with testdisk as in this sticky http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...rtition-or-files-in-your-computer-194492.html


----------



## ttadast (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll try.


----------



## ttadast (Mar 5, 2009)

I tried what you said about TestDisc and nothing... I attached some pictures...


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

OK next step is to try using r-studio or getdataback in the demo mode and see if they can find any of the files. Is the drive spinning OK and not making any noise? You can see which of the demo versions gives the best results then purchase a license for that to recover the files to another disk. You will need to use another disk with enough capacity as a target for your recovery. Bot products are under $80.00 US


----------



## ttadast (Mar 5, 2009)

I turned system check through cmd (chkdsk /r). After computer restarted and cleared everythink off my Local Disk (D was formatted and renamed to "Backup", not the "Local Disk (D". :sigh: Thanks for everythink. I'm done. :sigh:


----------



## THONA (Jan 9, 2010)

ttadast said:


> I tried what you said about TestDisc and nothing... I attached some pictures...


Dear Sir,

Right now I just got the same problem and still can't fix it. The reason is that I use partition magic to resize from drive D to drive C. After it restarted I got some errors and Drive D is hidden. After that I go to My computer -> manage-> Disk, I see it, but there is no drive in explorer. who can help, please help me.
I stored all my files in Drive D. How can I take it back?
Thanks,
Thona


----------



## joe163 (Dec 13, 2009)

If your OS is windows 2000/2003/xp, try Partition Table Doctor, this partition recovery software is recommanded by many users. Fixboot function of this tool can help you.

If this partition recovery software cannot help you, try data recovery software to recover the lost files on D drive. Recuva is a free data recovery software, you can have a try.


----------

